# NYC therapist runned grps



## paperheart (Apr 23, 2010)

does anyone know of any professionally (or semi pro) run therapy SA grps in nyc? I've looked around and seen prices around $80 per session. :blank alittle scary...maybe worth it, if it's proven to be effective


----------

